# Would you put breast milk in your hair?



## shespoison (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't ever create threads or even post for that matter....but. I saw something about putting breast milk in hair and was curious if any members would try it to achieve a certain look?


----------



## Natirelle (Jan 10, 2011)

wheresthehair said:


> I don't ever create threads or even post for that matter....but. I saw something about putting breast milk in hair and was curious if any members would try it to achieve a certain look?


wheresthehair, I know, what you saw, and its a joke.


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

no. too much for me


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2011)

No. Breast milk is for a baby's nutrition. It's not hairspray, it's food. 

ETA: Wouldn't that smell a little foul anyway? erplexed


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheres Curlee????


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been using it and having great results. Natural 4b hair loosened to what you see (about a 3b) in my signature. It's great and I have a never ending supply too.  

It speeds up the metabolism so it's great all around.


----------



## Rei (Jan 10, 2011)

....


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

Heeeell na


----------



## ~marti26. (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know that I would but plenty of people use yogurt in their hair which is basically cows milk. Why not human milk? It's not exactly baby throw up.


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 10, 2011)

seriously? is this a joke?


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any links of threads about topical breastmilk? I'm curious to know more about this


----------



## shespoison (Jan 10, 2011)

Natirel Me ! said:


> wheresthehair, I know, what you saw, and its a joke.




  good to know! I hope there siggy was a joke too.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 10, 2011)

Oyekade said:


> seriously? is this a joke?


Yes, it is.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol. Do people actually read threads? It was established that it was a joke like, from the 2nd post...


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

Curly Nicki wrote about it in her blog after I'd been touting the moisturizing properties of topical breast milk for hair. The loosened curl pattern was just a side effect.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> I've been using it and having great results. Natural 4b hair loosened to what you see (about a 3b) in my signature. It's great and I have a never ending supply too.
> 
> It speeds up the metabolism so it's great all around.


 

Do you refrigerate the breast milk in preparation or do you just add it straight from the source?

I love yall!


----------



## shespoison (Jan 10, 2011)

Now that its established as a joke....... With an avatar like that I figured anythangs possible.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> I've been using it and having great results. Natural 4b hair loosened to what you see (about a 3b) in my signature. It's great and I have a never ending supply too.
> 
> It speeds up the metabolism so it's great all around.


Now, do you use Indian Remy Premium Quality Breast milk or do you use back in the country of ATL breastmilk?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

SF, country breastmilk does loosen the curl pattern but doesn't have nearly the same strengthening qualities of organic breastmilk (preferably from the mammary glands of an Indian woman). Adding a teaspoon of Dabur amla oil can prevent premature curdling. 

Of course, this is what I've heard.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 10, 2011)

Breast milk you  made my daayyyyaayyyyy!!!


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Now, do you use Indian Remy Premium Quality Breast milk or do you use back in the country of ATL breastmilk?



nothing gives you good hurr like cherokee tidday milk.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

ceebee3 said:


> Do you refrigerate the breast milk in preparation or do you just add it straight from the source?



I'm not lactating so I have to get it from a friend   So it's refrigerated in darkly colored spray bottles. I figure olive oil looses it's effectiveness if bottled in a clear bottle and I don't want to chance the light breaking down the active enzymes.



wheresthehair said:


> Now that its established as a joke....... With an avatar like that I figured anythangs possible.


 I changed my avatar for you so people would take me seriously. 



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Now, do you use Indian Remy Premium Quality Breast milk or do you use back in the country of ATL breastmilk?


I'd been getting some straight from India for a while, the economy has me getting it straight from a yella bone on the south side of ATL. She's the closest thing I could find to an exotical Indian woman.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great tips!

You are so awesome.  I'm really excited because I have two prego cousins and one of them has a really swanging hair so I know her milk will do wonders for my type 4 hair. 




Curlee_lurker said:


> I'm not lactating so I have to get it from a friend  So it's refrigerated in darkly colored spray bottles. I figure olive oil looses it's effectiveness if bottled in a clear bottle and I don't want to chance the light breaking down the active enzymes.
> 
> 
> I changed my avatar for you so people would take me seriously.
> ...


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 10, 2011)

_Lurkers are really gonna believe in this now and go get knocked up 
and congrats to curlee for the "loose curl" due to breast milk 
Challenge coming soon watch!! _


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 10, 2011)

wheresthehair said:


> I don't ever create threads or even post for that matter....but. I saw something about putting breast milk in hair and was curious if any members would try it to achieve a certain look?



Actually,

I used it on my ends when my Dear Daughter would hurl it back up after a meal... and Boy did my hair GROW!!!!!..Wait that was the constant bun and wash routine you do in the early mom stages....nevermind !!!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 10, 2011)

ceebee3 said:


> Great tips!
> 
> You are so awesome. I'm really excited because I have two prego cousins and one of them has a really swanging hair so I know her milk will do wonders for my type 4 hair.


 
I hope and pray you are just playing along. 

There is NOTHING!!!! in breast milk that will change the texture of someones hair.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

I use breast milk to moisturize and then I use a little more to seal...double benefits.  I plan to use it until my hair type is a 1.


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 10, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hope and pray you are just playing along.
> 
> There is NOTHING!!!! in breast milk that will change the texture of someones hair.



 but how do you know unless you try


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hope and pray you are just playing along.
> 
> There is NOTHING!!!! in breast milk that will change the texture of someones hair.


Hey it works for me, and I can only say what's worked for me.

I didn't say a word when people were doing the coconut and lime relaxers or rubbing yeast infection cream on their scalps so let me do me.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hope and pray you are just playing along.
> 
> There is NOTHING!!!! in breast milk that will change the texture of someones hair.



There are a lot of vitamins in breast milk. You do know it feeds babies, right? If it can make babies grow tall, why can't it make my hair grow straighter?


----------



## Katherina (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> nothing gives you good hurr like cherokee tidday milk.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 10, 2011)

you ladies "are something else" *kevin hart's voice*


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> nothing gives you good hurr like cherokee tidday milk.



Where do you get it at? You have nice hair so you MUST be right.


----------



## shespoison (Jan 10, 2011)

y'all are some grassmoles for real


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

erplexed....


----------



## Minty (Jan 10, 2011)

I just can't with the people. Curlee girl if you are really using it and its working for you keep it going. 

Just don't go pouring urine, or semen (human or bovine), or any of the other 'things' I've read people post about. 

For real - breast milk is all good with me.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

lactic acid loosens curls. ever hear of people using yogurt to condition & loosen curls? whats in yogurt? lactic acid. whats in tidday milk? lactic acid. you think babies got 1b baby hurr naturally? naw, boo thats from tidday milk. enfamil and similac work similarly, but i cant guarantee your results.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Where do you get it at? You have nice hair so you MUST be right.



thanks for the compliment...i aint givin up my connect though...ask curlee.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> thanks for the compliment...i aint givin up my connect though...ask curlee.



I thought we were cool. Where is the love?


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> lactic acid loosens curls. ever hear of people using yogurt to condition & loosen curls. whats in yogurt? lactic acid. whats in tidday milk? lactic acid. *you think babies got 1b baby hurr naturally? naw, boo thats from tidday milk. enfamil and similac work similarly, but i cant guarantee your results.*






I can't...


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 10, 2011)

Does the size of the breastesess that the milk is excreted from make a difference?  Like will itty bitties give me itty bitty growth and big bowling ball boobs give me ceiling length hair?


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> I thought we were cool. Where is the love?



we are cool...i'mma PM you cuz i cant have lurkers and outsiders whippin they tidday milk loosened 3b hurr back and forth all willy nilly.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 10, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Does the size of the breastesess that the milk is excreted from make a difference? Like will itty bitties give me itty bitty growth and big bowling ball boobs give me ceiling length hair?


 
Nah, size don't matter.  The best results come from the best hair types!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Does the size of the breastesess that the milk is excreted from make a difference?  Like will itty bitties give me itty bitty growth and big bowling ball boobs give me *ceiling length* hair?




I think I will go search for that thread...


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

Can someone please PM me if you have cherokee in your family and if you are breastfeeding. I'll pay shipping. 

Doesn't matter if it's your step-great grandfather's half-brother...as long as you have someone in your family, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> we are cool...i'mma PM you cuz i cant have lurkers and outsiders whippin they tidday milk loosened 3b hurr back and forth all willy nilly.



Thanks, boo! I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I saw some women doing this in the Domician Republic to keep the babies hair slick.


----------



## Minty (Jan 11, 2011)

IRI9109.....do I hear a Enfamil challenge coming? Similac would be a substitution. I could transition out of this relaxer with it, but I'm on a no-buy so someone would have to gift me some. 

Good night!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 11, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> lactic acid loosens curls. ever hear of people using yogurt to condition & loosen curls? whats in yogurt? lactic acid. whats in tidday milk? lactic acid. *you think babies got 1b baby hurr naturally? naw, boo thats from tidday milk. enfamil and similac work similarly, but i cant guarantee your results.*



*throws in the towel and uglycries*


----------



## Lucia (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## StopMakingSense (Jan 11, 2011)

I am truly blessed! I can make my own supply. PM me. I accept paypal


----------



## chellero (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog is pregnant and has type 1 fur. Each pint of dog titty milk comes with a free puppy! PM me for details.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 11, 2011)

Anybody with three nipples and milk that come out of all of them??!?!?!  I heard that's how you get that Chilli baby hur...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'M SORRY BUT THIS INFORMATION IS INCORRECT!!!


you have to 1st feed the breast milk to a baby then have the baby spit up in your hair.  that is where the true growth comes from.  trust me, i'm an expert


----------



## Aireen (Jan 11, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M SORRY BUT THIS INFORMATION IS INCORRECT!!!
> 
> 
> you have to 1st feed the breast milk to a baby then have the baby spit up in your hair.  that is where the true growth comes from.  trust me, i'm an expert



    

Oh we KNOW you're an expert. How did I know that when I saw this thread and you as the last poster that somehow that locked thread would be brought up in here?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 11, 2011)

Now, if I wanna get a knock off, can I just get 2% cows milk and add amla and vitika to it?


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2011)

Curlee_lurker said:


> I've been using it and having great results. Natural 4b hair loosened to what you see (about a 3b) in my signature. It's great and I have a never ending supply too.
> 
> It speeds up the metabolism so it's great all around.


 
baby vom is even better enzymes assist in gently loosening curlz


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'M SORRY BUT THIS INFORMATION IS INCORRECT!!!
> 
> 
> you have to 1st feed the breast milk to a baby then have the baby spit up in your hair. that is where the true growth comes from. trust me, i'm an expert


 

ooohhhhh yeah .... baby vom rocks !!!!


----------



## Truth (Jan 11, 2011)

I see y'all are at it again with the hair nectars! 

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 11, 2011)

I was going to do a multiquote thing with the funniest/craziest bits but then I realized I'd have to quote the whole dang thread. You ladies almost made me spit out my water all over my keyboard and void my warranty. Now you know then I'd have to take all y'all to small claims court, don't worry I accept breast milk as payment.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 11, 2011)

No way.......


----------



## Janet' (Jan 11, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ida2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't y'all too much


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 11, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I hope and pray you are just playing along.
> 
> There is NOTHING!!!! in breast milk that will change the texture of someones hair.


 
I think Curlee's results speak for themselves.  (always gotta be a hater, huh)



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I just can't with the people. Curlee girl if you are really using it and its working for you keep it going.
> 
> Just don't go pouring urine, or semen (human or bovine), or any of the other 'things' I've read people post about.
> 
> For real - breast milk is all good with me.


 

You must not know aobut that cow jizz.  I'm telling you, it has made my transition tangle free and painless.  And it makes SSKs melt away.


----------



## Aviah (Jan 11, 2011)

I just wanna know how the heck someone figured that out....


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 11, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I just wanna know how the heck someone figured that out....



As Curlee. Shes the originator.


----------



## Aviah (Jan 11, 2011)

Just read the rest of the thread, and no I haven't seen the other one you guys are talking about but this one is hilarious...

I have nothing more to say...


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 11, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> I think Curlee's results speak for themselves.  (always gotta be a hater, huh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 11, 2011)

I just wanted to give my 2 cents.  Those that use baby vomit (mixed with breast milk of course) to loosen their curl pattern are doing yourselves a disservice....Because baby vomit is acidic.  You need a more alkaline solution.  You really should add baking soda.  *Slowly backs out of thread*







+






=








HTH..... Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Y'all about to have me screaming at work.  I can't have that.

*NicWhite* 

So, uh, here is my contribution.  The Curly Nikki discussion of the use of breast milk.  Unconvential Frizz Tips! | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care

*slowly backing away from this thread*


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 11, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> I just wanted to give my 2 cents. Those that use baby vomit (mixed with breast milk of course) to loosen their curl pattern are doing yourselves a disservice....Because baby vomit is acidic. You need a more alkaline solution. You really should add baking soda.  *Slowly backs out of thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm lightweight mad Curly Nikki posted that way after I'd been posting my results in my siggie.  I feel ripped off.


----------



## givemecurls (Jan 11, 2011)

WTH did I just walk into??? Vomit, Jizz, Urine, Breast Milk..Geesh


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 2, 2011)

well I am getting breast milk from a friend and I will be using it on my hair, yes it is food and so is everything else we use on our hair is for food.


----------



## renren (Mar 2, 2011)

Im still confused as to whether this is a joke or not. LOL..... oh lawd!!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 2, 2011)

No, as I do not have a supply on standbuy.


----------



## drmuffin (Mar 2, 2011)

chellero said:


> My dog is pregnant and has type 1 fur. Each pint of dog titty milk comes with a free puppy! PM me for details.


 
BEST. QUOTE. EVER.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess they turned into a joke but I am serious


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL, can't believe this crazy thread was bumped. There are even "breastmilk banks" I even found a website:

http://www.hmbana.org/

Maybe ya can lie and said you just adopted a baby


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 2, 2011)

I am dying laughing at this thread! 

NaturallyCurly.com did have an article about using breastmilk in hair, though.


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I guess they turned into a joke but I am serious


----------



## CrownCola (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just getting over this.  Is it sad that I even clicked the link?


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 2, 2011)

The breast milk never runs out on this site...sigh.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Mar 2, 2011)

desperation is a damn disease!!!


----------



## SimJam (Mar 2, 2011)

Imma volunteer at the maternity ward of the nearest hospital.
gotta b close to da source....

actually I may even switch out my cousins birthcontrol pills to placebos

gotta have those mammaries producing

:blondboob


----------



## CrownCola (Mar 2, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Imma volunteer at the maternity ward of the nearest hospital.
> gotta b close to da source.....
> 
> actually I may even switch out my cousins birthcontrol pills to placebos
> ...


----------



## bahamababe242 (Mar 2, 2011)

found a supplier! so are you ladies baggying, DC'ing or using it as a leave-in


----------



## natura87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Imma volunteer at the maternity ward of the nearest hospital.
> gotta b close to da source....
> 
> actually I may even switch out my cousins birthcontrol pills to placebos
> ...




 I just remember that my cousin is a few months preggo. When September gets here it will be on and poppin.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope.  I work way too hard to pump breast milk- no way am I using it on my hair.


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 2, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Y'all about to have me screaming at work.  I can't have that.
> 
> *NicWhite*
> 
> ...



Straight from the Curly Nikki Site.       Think you’ve tried every frizz-kicking trick in the book? Think again! Here are some unique and unconventional methods of fighting frizz, even in the most humid weather:


• *Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.*• Take one cup of flat, room-temperature beer and work into hair after shampooing, then rinse with cold water. The vitamin B and natural sugars in beer add body and shine, while acting as a natural setting lotion that increases resilience, vitality and hold.

• *Apply KY Jelly just like any gel. Don’t worry: this remedy isn’t that x-rated. Use sparingly or mixed in with other products. This paste will condition each hair strand section by section; simply smooth through curls with your fingers. Rinse, and behold silky, restored, beautiful hair. You can also apply to dry hair to define curls and smooth frizz.*


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 2, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Straight from the Curly Nikki Site. IJUSTCANT       Think you’ve tried every frizz-kicking trick in the book? Think again! Here are some unique and unconventional methods of fighting frizz, even in the most humid weather:
> 
> 
> • *Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.*• Take one cup of flat, room-temperature beer and work into hair after shampooing, then rinse with cold water. The vitamin B and natural sugars in beer add body and shine, while acting as a natural setting lotion that increases resilience, vitality and hold.
> ...


I can't. I really can't. I mean...wouldn't full fat milk work the same way? Some coconut milk? Why does it have to be tittay milk???????


----------



## Charz (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't underestimate the power of breast milk. It turned my 4b kinks into 2b curls.


----------



## SimJam (Mar 2, 2011)

EllePixie .... I say why NOT ?!?!?

:blondboob


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Mar 2, 2011)

I swear there is gonna be a Titty Milk Challenge soon, watch.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 2, 2011)

I've put grosser stuff in my hair. If I thought it would help me grow my hair, why yes I would!  Pour that s*** in my conditioner and slap it on my head!

~Sparklingflame~ if you're still breastfeeding your little one, send me a PM. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Roux (Mar 2, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Straight from the Curly Nikki Site.       Think you’ve tried every frizz-kicking trick in the book? Think again! Here are some unique and unconventional methods of fighting frizz, even in the most humid weather:
> 
> 
> • *Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.*• Take one cup of flat, room-temperature beer and work into hair after shampooing, then rinse with cold water. The vitamin B and natural sugars in beer add body and shine, while acting as a natural setting lotion that increases resilience, vitality and hold.
> ...





I wish I would use some perfectly good KY on my edges...​


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Mar 2, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I've put grosser stuff in my hair. If I thought it would help me grow my hair, why yes I would!  Pour that s*** in my conditioner and slap it on my head!
> 
> ~Sparklingflame~ if you're still breastfeeding your little one, send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Im not, but Im sure I can conjure some powder up outta these tittys for a small fee of course. LOL!! You know, for all the work Imma have to put into it to work that miracle.


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG I can't believe I missed this thread the first time around.  This is hilarious!


----------



## Embyra (Mar 2, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> OMG I can't believe I missed this thread the first time around.  *This is hilarious*!


isnt it!!


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 2, 2011)

SimJam said:


> EllePixie .... I say why NOT ?!?!?
> 
> :blondboob



SimJam I hatechu. Especially for the boobie emoticon.


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2011)

No way...Breast milk is for the baby...

This thread 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2011)

bahamababe242 said:


> found a supplier! so are you ladies baggying, DC'ing or using it as a leave-in


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 2, 2011)

Um no way not ever it is for babies.


----------



## DrC (Mar 2, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I swear there is gonna be a Titty Milk Challenge soon, watch.





You hear that Ladies?? Its time to get our retention on with...Breast Milk..

I'm going to use the Cambodian kind like P. Diddy....from the left tit..


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 2, 2011)

Lawd, I'm glad this isn't forreal or else there'd be new meaning to the LHCF Meet-ups.  I mean, could you imagine the ish that would be going on?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Mar 2, 2011)

DrC said:


> You hear that Ladies?? Its time to get our retention on with...Breast Milk..
> 
> I'm going to use the Cambodian kind like P. Diddy....from the left tit..


Nah, yo.

I heard milk expressed from the right tit yeilds faster results.  Gotta make sure yo game is TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread is soo crazy LOL!


----------



## bahamababe242 (Mar 2, 2011)

All lathered up in breastmilk now...............

will post results later on its effects on relaxed hair


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 2, 2011)

bahamababe242 said:


> All lathered up in breastmilk now...............
> 
> will post results later on its effects on relaxed hair



If I can have shine like yours I'll be bathing in it!!


----------



## bahamababe242 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks!  aquajoyice


----------



## Aireen (Mar 2, 2011)

EDIT: WHOA I forgot I already commented...  Carry on y'all.


----------



## Dizz (Mar 2, 2011)

chellero said:


> My dog is pregnant and has type 1 fur. Each pint of dog titty milk comes with a free puppy! PM me for details.






ms-gg said:


> Anybody with *three nipples and milk that come out of all of them??!?!?!* I heard that's how you get that Chilli baby hur...




my eyes are leaking


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 2, 2011)

Reading through this thread made me feel like I found a nasty magazine on accident hidden under the mattress.....but I couldn't put it down LOL

Y'all are not right........


----------



## Boujoichic (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^Still Lactating PM me for that good, good.  We can discuss pricing (hey the little ones gotta go to college one day)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Straight from the Curly Nikki Site.       Think you’ve tried every frizz-kicking trick in the book? Think again! Here are some unique and unconventional methods of fighting frizz, even in the most humid weather:
> 
> 
> • *Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.*
> ...


Someone in the CN comments posted this:

"Beer + KY = _______ = BREAST MILK"


----------



## Truth (Mar 3, 2011)

it's still going?? wow ..


----------



## Lita (Mar 3, 2011)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Someone in the CN comments posted this:
> 
> "Beer + KY = _______ = BREAST MILK"





 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SND411 (Mar 3, 2011)

The perfect satire of product junkyism. LOL!


----------



## DrC (Mar 3, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Nah, yo.
> 
> I heard milk expressed from the right tit yeilds faster results.  Gotta make sure yo game is TIGHT!!!!!



Oh yeah  I forgot.  Thanks for looking out


----------



## Daeuiel (Mar 4, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Lawd, I'm glad this isn't forreal or else *there'd be new meaning to the LHCF Meet-ups.  I mean, could you imagine the ish that would be going on? *



 oh lawd, trading hair products under the table for breast milk


----------



## empressri (Mar 4, 2011)

lawdy if im not over here hollering!!

but hell ive seen coochie cream and whatnot so hey why not milk from tig ole biddies.

_welcome to my sexay partay!! have a breast milk with a dash of bacarday!!!!_

lactic acid. main ingredient found in fermodyl 619. said to smooth down the hair's cuticle and make it less tangly.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 4, 2011)

SND411 said:


> The perfect satire of product junkyism. LOL!





So true. I'm glad I actually read this time before posting. Had my card in hand  And upset that I didn't think of this after i had my son.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2011)

Are there any waist length and beyond ladies lactating? I want to make sure I buy breast milk from somebody with good hair growing genes. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Melissa-jane (Mar 4, 2011)

I am. Breast feeding.... But I would rather use lactic acid that is languishing in my hair box from my diy product days. Shish my baby needs that stuff.


----------



## yardgirl (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes I would


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jun 8, 2011)

I know I'm 6 months late, but I needed a good laugh today. This thread had me dying


----------



## PennyK (Jun 10, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> I know I'm 6 months late, but I needed a good laugh today. This thread had me dying


 

I know right! I was dyin


----------

